# What games have you laughed at the most?



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

DayZ when planning elaborate ruses, not as many single player games that made me laugh (there will have been a few), mostly messing with people online makes me laugh.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't ever laugh at games unless you're talking about something being so bad it's funny? But the most recent thing I played that I thought was amusing was the first episode of Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to find Ratchet and Clank games pretty funny, in a good way.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Katamari Damacy always made me laugh, as do the lego games


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock 'n' roll racing on the SNES cracked me up , many times. OMG.I wish I had it now..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Each time i play a game like Fallout or Farcry and i stumble on factions in a gun fight against another faction . I stand there in sneak mode and giggle. Sometimes i'll lead other monster there or spawn something like a death claw and laugh as i watch the massacre.



KILOBRAVO said:


> Rock 'n' roll racing on the SNES cracked me up , many times. OMG.I wish I had it now..


KILIBRAVO is in another timezone. :b


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

The terrible voice acting in the original Resident Evil. It's so awful!


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Shadows of the Damned. The sex jokes were just so ridiculous, that I couldn't help but laugh out loud at times. I also laughed a bit at Catherine due to how bizarre it was. I very much enjoyed both of those games.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Considering the fact there are very few comedies that even make me smile, laughing when playing a game is out of the question.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I laughed my arse off when I played through the Ghostbusters game that came out a few years ago; it certainly had it's moments! :boogie

Super Amazing Wagon Adventure is also pretty comical. 

I can't really think of anything else off the top of my head!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Every game from the Ace Attorney series. I recommend them to anyone who can read and think. Try and find all of the references; I dare you.

Also, Dalmatians 3. It's so bad, it's actually hilarious.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

The Nameless Mod
http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-nameless-mod

And uhh...
Fallout New Vegas Old World Blues

Hard to remember off hand, because with most games... Even comedy games it's mostly more of an internal " huh, that's funny" or a light chuckle at best.

Of course if you include youtube then any game can be funny, since it's basically entertainers using games as props or scripting out situations.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

One of the my favourite scenes in Mass Effect 3


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Arcanum and fallout 2 with low intelligence cracked me up. Fallout 3 and NV had dialogue for low intel but the responses were still all the same which totally killed the whole point of doing it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Though I haven't played it myself but only seen it on YT, the Deus Ex Malkavian Mod is nothing but a string of hilarious catchphrases. Recommended viewing for its absurdity, even if you haven't played the original.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably Psychonauts. Especially the level with the G-Men omg. :mushy








TheSilentGamer said:


> Every game from the Ace Attorney series. I recommend them to anyone who can read and think. Try and find all of the references; I dare you.


Yesss. These are probably next on my list.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sam & Max games.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

No More Heroes



















God Hand


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Dota 2. For starters, there is so many lulsy artwork for that game, and then each game has 9 other people and the chances of one of them being really stupid and saying something hilarious is pretty good. That and just pulling off good moves or whatever is like a 5 second high where I am laughing or whatever. Good game.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The early Resident Evil games, thanks to just how corny the dialogue was.
The MGS series has had a lot of laughs for me as well, in a more appropriate way.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Robot Alchemic Drive





And this game as well:


ElectricBlueViolet said:


> God Hand


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

hunniepop #1


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Portal 1 and 2.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Fallout New Vegas, with the diolouge and wild wasteland perk.

Specifically the banter between the think tanks in old world blues dlc and the conversation with your brain.

"Brain: smart, Heart: Stupid, Spine: very stupid, you: inequsibly stupid."


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

GTA 4 and 5 are pretty funny, especially the talk stations on the radio.

Enzo from Bayonetta 1 and 2 is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Anything with multiplayer, I probably laughed the hardest playing GTA or Borderlands. 

Oh, or Crackdown. There's a glitch you can do with ramp trucks that's hilarious

For single-player I'd say Timesplitters: Future Perfect or Psychonauts


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Drunky said:


> Portal 1 and 2.





T Studdly said:


> Fallout New Vegas, with the diolouge and wild wasteland perk.
> 
> Specifically the banter between the think tanks in old world blues dlc and the conversation with your brain.
> 
> "Brain: smart, Heart: Stupid, Spine: very stupid, you: inequsibly stupid."


How could I possibly forget about these two?
Those games were hilarious as well, especially that Old World Blues DLC, favourite DLC in the game for me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Forza Motorsport 4's AI makes me laugh. They ram into each other at hairpin turns sometimes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blood Dragon's tutorial was pretty funny.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

South Park: Stick of Truth is hilarious. Especially the part where you see your parents having sex.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness. The controls were awful and Lara had some silly lines. At parts of the game, she would come across doors or moveable objects, but as you try to make her move or open them she said, "I'm not strong enough." Then you must go find something that will make her stronger, and as you find it she says, "I feel stronger now!" Oh, the glitches were terrible too. Nonetheless, I still love that game because it had, in my opinion, the best storyline of the classic Tomb Raiders.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am the great mighty poo and i'm gonna throw my shyt at you!


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Deadly Premonition had a lot of hilarious, corny moments that I loved.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

RDR had some funny moments in it, I think. My favorite moment was John Marston being sarcastic with the scientist/researcher in Blackwater.

Also, House of the Dead 2. 



Laughable voice acting.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Monkey Island!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly, it might be Oblivion.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Open world game- Bully 
One of the best games I've ever played and one of the funniest. 
Shooter- Blacklight Retribution 
An online FPS game that is freaking funny. 
Point and click - Pheonix Wright series 
Pheonix Wright games are pretty funny. 
I can't think of any more.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Yakuza series has quite a few funny moments


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Disgaea


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Goat Simulator. It gets boring real fast, but it had me laughing like an idiot the first time I played it. The whole thing is just one big parody game, with (intentionally) broken ragdoll physics and hundreds of references.


----------



## Beckibuzz (Apr 4, 2015)

Sunset overdrive


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Marry boff kill


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

CleverCabbage said:


> Goat Simulator. It gets boring real fast, but it had me laughing like an idiot the first time I played it. The whole thing is just one big parody game, with (intentionally) broken ragdoll physics and hundreds of references.


That game is amazing. I agree that it gets boring quick though, I only played it for a few hours but those few hours were golden.


----------



## TiaAMI (May 30, 2015)

Oblivion/Skyrim
BattleBlock Theater


----------

